# from Crowley, TX



## amac88 (Nov 17, 2010)

My name is Andrew, Im not yet a Mason but have researched Freemasonry for the last 2 weeks or so constantly. I am within walking distance of Lodge #1437, in Crowley, TX. Im considering going there, but I want to find a lodge that is right for me. I have been through a lot in my 22 years of life, and wish to improve myself by being a good example to others, as well as meeting others that can provide a good example.

Before, Ive had "friends" who were thugs, not people who I would respect or admire at all, I have no criminal record, but have done some stupid things I would take back, but I believe every experience teaches you something. The only option is to learn from mistakes, and move forward in life. I believe Freemasonry can help me do that in many ways. 

I feel a need, a calling of sorts to approach Freemasonry. I was raised Catholic, and have Catholic parents, who would likely disapprove of me joining the Freemasons. However, I live on my own, with a fiancee (who has never heard of Freemasonry, so she has no opinion), so that's not a big problem to me. I can tell them the truthful facts about it when I feel ready.

However, while maintaining a strong faith in God and Jesus, I have found the Catholic church to be...not what I am searching for, it did not feel right for me. Look at what the Catholic church is and has done, they are as imperfect in history as the Freemasons, if not more so, yet I do not see them being ridiculed or demonized by anyone.

I have yet to join a church, but I can see the things God has done for me in my life personally. I was born 3 months premature in 1988, the doctors didn't expect me to even live past a month. Yet, Im a healthy, normal 22 year old. That was enough for me to realize, I DO have a purpose in life, and that I CAN be a better man. I admire men such as Teddy Roosevelt, and Abe Lincoln, men who people respect and are revered even a century after their death. It is very hard to leave that kind of legacy, but why not try? If I can make a difference in someone's life, I've done something worthwhile.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to have you. I can relate to your story in the aspect of self creation and discovery, while I never committed any crimes or did anything I wouldn't be proud of in the past (I've never been a trouble maker) I definitely feel that masonry has filled a void in my life. The degrees in masonry have helped me enter early adulthood. I went through the degrees in Jan - May of 2009 and I have yet more to learn! Enjoy your Masonic journey and best of luck!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome Andrew!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Andrew!!  I would listen to Brother Kenneth's advise.  Go visit with some local Masons, it's the best way to get a feel for them.  If you don't know of any local Masons, just go visit the lodge or call them.  And I say "know of" instead of just "know", because you know Masons, you just might not know they are Masons.  But feel free to ask us question, and we will help you as best we can.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 19, 2010)

Good to hear from you, Andrew!  That's good advice - talk to some Masons here in this Forum, and those in your local area, if possible.  I think you'll find a great group of men with God in our hearts.  Masonry is certainly not a Church or religion, nor is it a substitute for a Church.  It is, however, a place to find men who know God, and are anxious to help you make him the center of your life, also.
All the best, and let us know of your travels regarding your Masonic experience.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## suomilander (Dec 2, 2012)

Worshipful Bro Wayne W. Anderton
Gloucester MA
Tyrian-Ashler-Acacia Lodge chartered 1770
Right Excellent, Past Grand Scribe Grand Chapter of MA
Very Illustrious, Grand Rep to Romania
Sir Knight


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 3, 2012)

First I want to welcome you to the forums. Secondly, I want to thank you for relating to us your story. You will find many people here that can help you on the start of your journey, if you decide to do so. I can say, personally, it has filled a void in my life and has made me a better person. Your journey can start by simply walking into the lodge on a stated meeting night. Tell them why you are there and are interested in learning more. You will find the Brothers there very welcoming and will do everything they can to help you. Stay in touch here and we will do our best to answer any questions you may have. I wish you the best of luck in you journey, wherever that may take you.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopefully his guy still reads the forums in some form. This is a resurrected thread from over 2 years ago, and his last user activity was likewise over 2 years ago. Hopefully he found the direction he was looking for or is still around!


----------

